# Hong Kong SA Group



## anxiety1979 (Jan 5, 2013)

Are there any others out there who live in Hong Kong and suffer from social anxiety like me?

If so, please reply to this thread. 

My aim is to begin a CBT group to help overcome social anxiety. There does not seem to be any group available at the moment and it would be great to meet and support others who suffer from this disorder.

Thanks!


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

dont rreally know what CBT is but im from HK though im currently in Canada


----------



## anxiety1979 (Jan 5, 2013)

CBT stands for Cognitive Behavioural Therapy. Do you also suffer from social anxiety? I am sure there are others living in HK that have SA so I trying to reach out and contact them.


----------



## TjV (Feb 19, 2013)

Hi, Im also living in Hong Kong. Id like to get together with someone and chat about this.


----------



## anxiety1979 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi, it's good to meet another person based in HK suffering from social anxiety like me! I am 33 years old. 

I only realised last year that I have been suffering from SA for around 15-20 years! 

Between the ages of 20-32, I visited many therapists to explain my problem of lacking friends and my inability to be able to develop any new friendships. No therapist diagnosed me correctly. 

Anyway to cut a long story short I am working through 'Overcoming Social Anxiety' by Dr. Richards. Have you heard of this therapy? 

I have completed all the cognitive material. However, I need to practice the behavioural therapy. To do this, it would be better to work on strategies and techniques with others who have SA. 

Message me back if you are interested.


----------



## petesas (May 2, 2013)

Hi anxiety 1979,

I'm so glad there are people that feel the same as I do.

I understand about the counselling too. When I was in my twenties I also went to a councellor and basically they just said nothing wrong with you, pull your socks up bla bla bla yet I knew deep down something was going on with myself. Goes to show that noone knows yourself apart from yourself!


----------



## Kei Lee (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am moving to HK in January 2014 and would love to attend some group therapy, even if it's just meetups.. the main thing is having some friends to hangout with


----------



## yin97825 (Apr 20, 2013)

Hi, is this project still progressing? I am currently 16 years old and wondering if I can participate


----------



## SPC (May 14, 2011)

i am currently out of town but will be back in mid-september. if there is enough interest from people currently located in HK i think organizing a meetup for us or whatnot is a real possibility


----------



## applejacked (Oct 12, 2013)

Hi, I'd be really interested in joining such a group. Is this still happening?


----------



## Kei Lee (Oct 24, 2011)

Reminder to all that I will be in HK from Jan 19th 2014 for 1 month. Just a visit before I settle permanently next year. My boyfriend, who i'll be staying with works in the evenings so I would be open to meeting up with some/all of you. Please get in touch with me, no fear okay .

Also, how is HK for treatment of anxiety disorders, any group therapy exist?


----------



## ocdcommunityhk (Dec 13, 2013)

*Anxiety and OCD Support Group (English Speaking) Hong Kong*

Hi all,

*RE: OCD and Anxiety Support Group (English Speaking) in Hong Kong*

I live in Hong Kong and have suffered from OCD and panic disorder and after receiving treatment for OCD through Cognitive Behaviour Therapy (CBT) and ERP (exposure ritual prevention) in the states as there was no good treatment program or facility in Hong Kong, I have overcome the debilitating aspects of OCD and feel OCD does not rule me anymore.
I truly believe in CBT as a way to treat a anxiety disorders. When I returned to HK after treatment, I found there was no English speaking support group for anxiety disorders, I continued to work every day on my own on thought challenging and exposures, today I am a huge advocate of CBT. I just came across this thread as I have been posting information on an anxiety disorder and OCD support group. I wanted to let you know that I have started an OCD and Anxiety Disorder Support Group for English Speakers and there is a meeting on the 15th of January from 7.30pm -9pm if any of you wish to attend please email for details and location. It is a place where one care share their fear, thoughts, feelings, coping skills and anything else. The support group will foster confidentiality, non judgemental thinking, encouragement and respect. Please email if interested at [email protected]


----------



## noch (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi, I suspect I have this problem.. I haven't really talked about it to anyone or a gp.... But the fear to talk to others is there tho it doesn't seem obvious... I want to know more about that.... U guys know any forum in Hong Kong?


----------



## ocdcommunityhk (Dec 13, 2013)

noch said:


> Hi, I suspect I have this problem.. I haven't really talked about it to anyone or a gp.... But the fear to talk to others is there tho it doesn't seem obvious... I want to know more about that.... U guys know any forum in Hong Kong?


Hi noch,
I understand the fear about talking to others about what you are going through can be scary, when I was diagnosed with ocd I felt this too but believe there is great value in talking and sharing as you can learn more about things you may worried about or coping skills that can help. The ocd and anxiety group is a small group to people who can get together to talk about what they think is going on and help each other. Also, we can help each other through the difficulties we may have. As a stress mgmt instructor with a psychology background I may be able to share things with you if you like or just talk about our journey with anxiety and challenges we face. There is no forum at the moment that I know about but it may be something to start in the future. For now there is a place to meet up on the 15th of January if you would like to come along you are so welcome.


----------



## noch (Dec 18, 2013)

ocdcommunityhk said:


> Hi noch,
> I understand the fear about talking to others about what you are going through can be scary, when I was diagnosed with ocd I felt this too but believe there is great value in talking and sharing as you can learn more about things you may worried about or coping skills that can help. The ocd and anxiety group is a small group to people who can get together to talk about what they think is going on and help each other. Also, we can help each other through the difficulties we may have. As a stress mgmt instructor with a psychology background I may be able to share things with you if you like or just talk about our journey with anxiety and challenges we face. There is no forum at the moment that I know about but it may be something to start in the future. For now there is a place to meet up on the 15th of January if you would like to come along you are so welcome.


hello there, i really appreciate your quickk response. thank you. but meeting up with others can be a challenge to me. at the moment im more comfortable to learn more about it online. if you guys have a website or blog or twitter, i'd love to follow.


----------

